# Kinds of live bearers



## Hughes (Sep 21, 2008)

Alright, I'm just dabbling into the hobby of raising fry, having only sucessfully raised two balloon mollies to adulthood. 

I 'm curious to know of what other kinds of fish are live bearers. I know swordtails are, and balloon mollies, but what else?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

guppies, platies, goodieds, great white sharks, 

see also http://livebearers.org/


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Guppy are guaranteed to give you fry, 1 male with 3+ females shoudl do the trick. if you want more of a challenge try breeding swordtails, platies, etc.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I forgot the count, but there are well over 50 livebearing species of fish, most of which you'll likely never see.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Endlers are another sorta common one they are like guppies without the huge tail and they grow smaller.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

heterandia formosa, gambusia affinis


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Halfbeaks are some of the coolest


----------



## Hughes (Sep 21, 2008)

DUDE!! I took a look at some of those and they look awesome to have! 

Specially those mosquitofish. They look like a horn!


----------

